# Azolla!



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

We have an extensive garden and a couple weeks ago we went to a local organic seedling sale to get some missing veggies. I came across a few containers squirreled away in a corner. To my delight it was azolla (organic, no less)! It was surplus for what they grow in ponds for their ducks and chickens to eat. The plants were very clean and did not have any bugs in the water after further inspection. I took home a decent-sized container for $5.99. It's been growing so well in my 20 long that I might have to sell some soon. Did you know azolla can use 6 tons of atmospheric carbon per acre per year? It is a great feed for chickens and other livestock, too! (Let's put two and two together and kill two birds with one stone: carbon emissions and world hunger.) The containers had a paper nearby that explained the azolla foundation: The Azolla Foundation | Helping to reduce man-made climate change and provide biofertilizer, livestock feed, food and renewable energy anywhere in the world

In my tank I also have duckweed (who doesn't??), dwarf water lettuce, salvinia minima, frogbit, and water sprite floating around.

My tank is such a jungle!








































AZOLLA IS SO TINY AND CUTE!!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Azolla grows very rapidly and can double itself every second or third day under ideal growing conditions


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

How pretty! If you start selling it, I'm definitely interested! I need a good hearty floater 

It's good for chickens and livestock, you say? I wonder if it'd be any good for hamsters...


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I won't be selling online yet, but on ebay they have azolla for about $6. I highly recommend it!


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

I'll have to pick some up! thanks for the tip!


----------

